# Mammit the foster



## katt (Feb 23, 2008)

when Christine called out for help with bunnies in michigan, i jumped right on board

the rescue thread:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32201&forum_id=7

well, after talking with my roommate, who was all for helping (and i figured was pointless to refuse me to bring home another rabbit) said sure, even offering to have his cage in her bedroom.

well, here is his petfinder photo:







his name is mammit, isn't he just the cutest?? once he gets settled in here he is going straight for a fixing so i don't have male bunny roaming the house!

i figured i would start a thread for him so you all can see him progress on becoming a true 'troll' bunny (btw, for any non-michigan members, a 'troll' are people who live under the Mackinaw bridge, mostly those that are in northern lower michigan).

anyway, i was suppose to pick him up today in muskegon, but i had a few health issues come up and won't be able to make it untill tomorrow!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

He is really cute lol my husband is from Michigan, so I understood!


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

awww he is gorgoesu can't wait for more pics


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh he's so cute!


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2008)

Hes so cute- he reminds me so much of Max 2.0. 

Youre gonna fall in love with him Katt!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 24, 2008)

What a handsome, adorable hunk of man bunny! He's so cute, I love him... Can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Hes so cute- he reminds me so much of Max 2.0.
> 
> Youre gonna fall in love with him Katt!



haley, you know me way to well, i have a big feeling that i will fall for him too!

anyway, i am going to go shower right now, then i am off!!!! wish me well!

i am just hoping that all goes well with this meet-up! i haven't been able to get christine on the phone so far! and she isn't online right now!

we will pray that my 3-hour drive isn't wasted!!! i doubt it will be, but we will stay hope it isn't!

anyway, i am packing up fun stuff to do on the wait, it is like fate that on the weekend we wanted to meet up the weather is wonderfull out!

anyway, i will have updates when i am down there and the computer is comming with me!

talk to you all on the flip side!


----------



## Haley (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh and Im probably coming to TC this week- I'll let you know what day and maybe I can stop out and see you and Winnie and meet the new buns!


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, its me Christine here....I am soooo sad to see Mammit go but there is YET ANOTHER BUNNY at the Musk.Humane Society...GOLL!!!! I went there yesterday to rescue a dog named Ladybug-she/her life was in GREAT danger being there- they did not "like" her (so unfair)- she is adoptable and pictured at my petfinder site www.CCCandR.petfinder.org)....anyway, please understand I am so frustrated with people right now!!! AND at the same time so VERY thankful for YOU people....The frustration comes because
I was just sent an email about a lady with bunnys born and available to adopt now and she is expecting more "just in time for Easter"...I almost did a backflip literally and sent her a very "informative" email about "Make mine Chocolate" and some of the reasons why NOT to allow more bunnies to be born-AND- I offered her help in getting her bunnies fixed ASAP!! I can only hope to hear back from her. Gosh and I want to insert more pictures of Mammit here but my camera phone will not turn on and I have not figured out why yet. 
Oh you guys, I am so thankful for having found RabbitsOnline and have told so many people about you all. Katt will be at the college here in Muskegon to pick up little Mammit today at 3....OH and I better get back busy with chores...I just want to say HI to all and BUNNY NOSE BUMPS TO YOU TOO:)(I LOVE bunny nose bumps)
Sincerely, Christine and all the beloved Critters at the Cafe
PS. I got an email from Tessa about Emma and Chester-AND pictures...They are doing great you guys...


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2008)

well, i am home and all settled in.

how cute is this bun! oh my, he is soo sweet!

i have him tucked into my roommates bedroom right now, as winnie is less then thrilled at the new arrival. i guess that is what happens when you bring an unfixed buck into the house!

i will maybe take some photos tonight, he is a little freaked right now, but settling in nicely. when i took him out of the carrier he melted right into my lap!

anyways, just wanted to update!

ps-sorry christine for not calling you when i got home! i forgot!


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 24, 2008)

I will NEVER get use to any bunnys' leaving and it hurts me so badly. Katt came today to pick up little beloved Mammit...though he isnt so little anymore...Mammit has gained over 1 and 3/4 pounds since his arrival and come along way but somehow I think that little guy always was a precious bunny inside(of that I am sure)! Katt is a beautiful young bunny loving lady...so happy and just a sweet and nice person, TRUELY! I am so grateful to have met her ...along with ALL YOU RO people as well...
There is yet another little white bun at the HumaneSociety here...I am just sick about it and somehow will try to get word out about what a killing machine the place is...and hopefully people figure out they need to STOP bringing buns(and guineas and birds etc) there at all! I will also find a way to get that bunny OUT of there ASAP!
I tried so hard to keep it togther knowing little Mammit is in and will be in good hands...but I have such a hard time! I had a puppy adoption to do after dropping Mammit to Katt and by the time I got there....my face was full of "welt from tears" and I just cannot help it!
Well, thats my update....and too, Tessa wrote about Emma and Chester who are doing so very well you guys!!! I am still SO SAD about them leaving...GEESE! What a BABY I AM!!! GOLL


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 24, 2008)

That was Mammit (when he was)still in jail though he did nothing to deserve it...where the little white nameless one is still sadly lodged...See the difference of Mammit's weight, fur base and spirit(in his eyes) though?? I hope Katt posts even more of the betterment of the little fella since coming here and getting out of that HELL- HOLE!! The vet would not neuter(OR use ANYTHING CHEMICAL / DRUGS on him at all) until he gained more weight insuring his very LIFE and I think he now would be ok to neuter....after the gain....Katt has a vet she trusts and will thankfully be helping this rescue to get that done and she may even have a forever home for beloved little Mammit!! A LifeCare contract to adopt will help define a good home and we always hope for that...JUST THANKS AGAIN KATT>>>>!!! Let us know how you and Mammit are, ok?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad you made it home safely. 

Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2008)

well, i just went and had a cuddle session with this guy, and oh my word, what a cuddle bug he is!

christine, i am sohappy to get the chance to live with this guy! i understand totally know why you were brought to tears over giving him over to me!

i called my roommate (who is housesitting for her boss) and was telling her all about him and she just kept on saying "oh, i wish i was home so i could meet him!"

okay, now for some photos!!!!






"hmm. . . were am i??"






"hi, my name is mammit! i am a lop!"






"and this is my hay"






"and this is my nice bed. . . uh, i mean litterbox"






"oh, my it has been a long day, maybe just a little nap"






"zzzz"






"ZZZZZZZZ"






*SNORE* "ZZZZZZ" *SNORE*

let me tell you, what a ham. he didn't even wake up when i stood up, closed the cage, turned off the light and left the room, just kept right on sleeping!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh My Gosh Katt he's so handsome. Are you thinking of keeping him???

I love his colouring too. He's one lucky bpy.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2008)

Aww he's awesome! Good work guys!

Do we think he's a German Lop? He looks like Max and thats what he is. Im bad with breed though (especially lops lol). 

I want to come meet him this week!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

He is SOOOOOO adorable.

Peg


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am back to and FULL of tears looking at the pictures posted of Mammit....He is such

a nice bunny and I love him so very much....I am so thankful he is not in jail anymore

you guys-I am so very thankful... that he was not put down!! Without ALL OF

YOUR HELP, including the transport getting Emma and Chessy to Minnesota and

Jill(who never had a bunny before) allowing Mammit to be at her home temporarily

until room was made for him here(ie the "safehouse") I would never have been able

to pull this off without ALL of your help (I know I sound like a broken record but it

feels like my mere words are just not enough for the thanks I want to make sure you

ALL KNOW that I TRUELY FEEL)!! Katt has even offered to help(with the cost)to fix

Mammit ....You guys I am far from rich and have so many things going on with so

many animals that I (have to)welcome the help and, am also, for that, so very VERY

grateful.....The fact being there are no clinic's to help with the cost to fix bunnys

makes it very hard (and costly) to continue when there are just so many bunnys in

need of rescue and vetting...All the help though from you all, will allow me to go

forward and get the little white(Netherland dwarf??we think)out of the Humane

Society before anything happens... AND... the emotional "LIFT" is so helpful to me

too!!! If you think it YOU BRING IT(my daughter says) and all you positive bunny

loving people have been bringing NOTHING but "LETS DO IT" attitude to me!!! Ok, so

again, ALL MY THANKS...Keep the pictures coming because even though they make

me cry and make me sad and make me so miss Mammit, I know he is in safe and

good hands ...I know that yet another bunny is right behind him in need...I know I

must dust myself off-wipe away my tears , take a shower and GET OUT THERE to

help!!! Sincerely, Christine and all the beloved Critters at the Cafe


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

i all!

haley: for sure come over when you are up! winnie will be soo excited about the prospect of someone here to give her treats! and you have to meet the new boys! i think he is a large holland lop. he doesn't have the build of a mini lop, and for sure doesn't have the fur. he is closer in fur and build to a holland. a large holland. he is about 4 pounds right now, and honestly feels like he has another pound worth of weight he could add to his body, but i have seen hollands get this big no problem before!

susan: keeping him is undecided at this point. like i was telling christine, i have a family that would like to meet him already. i am going to give it a few weeks i think before they do, just so i can get to know him better and let him settle in more. the thing with keeping him is that if i do, i won't have enough room to take in another foster. it is majorly up in the air untill he gets fixed and meets this potential family, and well, untill my roommate meets him

christine: you make me smile! knowing that there are people that care as much as she does for the animals that not only come into her rescue, but all animals honestly centers me. when we finally saw each other, she gave me this big great hug and just said "hi katt" and we got mammit all moved around and settled in my car, then she went right into "okay, this is the story about the other bunny" and we talked a few minutes about ideas on breed and how to get it out! she is all about the animals, and it really does warm my heart to meet someone like that!

okay, i am off to work! or i will be late! more photos to come tonight!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 25, 2008)

what a cutie! he reminds me of my girl Muffin!


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 25, 2008)

OH MY GOSH, my goodness!! If I didnt know better this photo looks JUST LIKE OUR LITTLE Mammit!!!
ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2008)

Im coming up your way Thursday and I'll be there until Friday. Let me know if/when you'll be around and Id love to stop by! Do you need some hay or anything else from down this way?


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

hey haley!

i work from 10:45 am to 7:30 pm. both days

if you wanted to come out thrusday after work and meet the boys and see miss winniethat would be fine by me! or before i work on friday!

i think that i am good with hay and all. wish i had the money for you to pick me up a big bag of oxbow, but i don't right now!

oh, and i have all those NIC grides for midwest if you have room to take them!

anywho, let me know!


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi there....Gosh I have been very worried...I have been so busy with animals...I just dont know whether I am coming or going. Please let me know Mammit is doing well ok? Clover's fur is coming back some on her face now:) From Mammit licking her through the fence she lost her fur(he was probably grabbing the fur too but SHE LET HIM!! and still liked to visit with him by the fence daily) ...
Katt upon going through everything again, I was wanting to say I am so sorry about Issabelle and so bummed about her too...OH Golly....it is upsetting to me that she passed and could not be saved:( Ok another pet surrenderer is here-gotta go, more ratty babies cometh!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

hey christine!

thought i would update the blog instead of sending you back a pm as that way everyone else gets and update on Mammit as well!

he is doing good, no great! we are really in love with him, i need to snap some photos for everyone to see! he likes me, but LOVES my roommate, since he is living in her bedroom it really doesn't surprize me!

so far the family we thought would be a good fit for him isn't really going to work. i just don't think he would be ideally happy there, but we are still giving it time so i can get to know his personality and allow the family to meet him!

i haven't schedualed the neuter yet, but hope to sometime within the next month, i would really like to give him more time to adjust to our house before we put him thru surgery.

last night jessica(my roommate) and i had him out playing in her bedroom and he was running everywere. no binkies yet, but he sure does love his dead bunny flops! he scared me to death the second day by full out dead bunny flopping and deciding he wasn't going to wake up when i called his name. the rabbit sleeps thru everything! i guess that is the classic lop attitude!

so, now on to you, any more information about the bunny at the humane society? how are you doing? more ratties?? oh my word you sure are a busy bee!

katie

ps- yes, izabelle was tragic, it was hard to work so hard to keep her alive only to have her reach a point of no return. i know she was in pain, so there is some form of happiness that she is no longer feeling that pain.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

I just have to say again - this is one cute bunny. I sure am glad that you're helping him....

Peg


----------



## christinelea1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi  Its me Christine- and in case you didnt know already Katt and her roomate have decided to adopt beloved little Mammit and give him a forever home. They have also decide to rename him Leo(short for Leopold). I am very happy about it though I really miss him...and Emmy and Chessy too well and Maddison, Tonybunny and so many many more adopted out from the CritterCafe. Mammit though, had/has a very special character...I called him the GoldenRetrieverDog of bunnys because he was so handsome and gallant with such a neat bunny personality! Katt will say too, something is very special about Mammit!! I am one that truly LOVES them all and still saw the uniqueness of this little guy.So we, Katt and I, are working out the details. CritterCafe has a LifeCare contract to adopt to help insure that ALL the pets adopted from here get into only the best homes.Katt will fill out one too, for records only as I know from following her at RO she is a great bunny home...What a wonderful venue Rabbis Online has become to this rescue. The transport of Em and Chessy, allowing me to save Mammit and LuLu from being euth'd, and the fostering/adoption too of Mammit, now Leo....all orchestrated because of the people here at Rabbits Online forum(s).I cant thank you all enough and I am so glad I found you! Lets keep 'er going and SAVE MORE BUNNIES!!!! OH and take a second to vote at Hallmark cards for "BunnyPileUp". Here is that link: http://www.hallmarkcontests.com/vote/
The picture is really adorable and this gal that did the pic,her friend will be coming to meet LuLu this weekend to consider adopting her...which will allow me to go FORWARD and save MORE!!!There is another sweet bun at the HumaneSociety(HI*KILL) already and I am desperate to get her or him OUT OF THAT HELL ASAP. Ok then, thats all I got for now. Email me personally if you have ANY questions [email protected] also check out all of our adoptables at http://www.CCCandR.petfinder.org. Please know too I have MANY species available-Rattys, cats and kittys, dogs/pups, colonies of degus, hammys, and guineas too....and birds though only 2 at this time. PLEASE NOTE***I have many many darling baby rattys needing homes right now. Email me with any questions or if I can help you somehow! Please know I will post your pets at my petfinder(and other) site(s) to help you responsibly rehome your pet if you need to.._ I will_ let you use my LifeCare contract to adopt which is a legal and binding document FOR THE SAFETY of your pet's possible new home and future!! I will guide you through the steps of safe rehomeing so your pet gets only the best..I want that for each and every pet. Ok that said, God bless you. Bunny nose bumps to you Sincerely, Christine and all the beloved pets at the Cafe~


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

well! it looks like christine has beat me to the wonderfull news!

Mammit, now Leopold is going to be a full resident to life with winnie and Pantoufle. we hope that we can bond him with winnie by then end of summer. and are also praying that we can add pantoufle to the pair to form a wonderfull bunny trio.

christine gives thanks to RO and everyone all the time, and it really touches my heart. but what i don't think is said enough is how much thanks i personally give her. she is honestly a bone-deep animal lover that would do anything and go to any length to help or save an animals life.

tonights leopold story:

the other day (okay, like yesterday) i get home and am charged by jessica, my roommate, with camera in hand. she instantly blurts out "you HAVE to see these photos" and i instantly go "oh geeze what did winnie get into now. . .?" as it seems to always be winnie that causes funny, yet chaotic photo-worthy moments. but am corrected to say "you won't believe what our little Leopold did today"

pause, camera turns on, she hits the review button and smiles wide while handing me the camera and states "i think he wants to join the circus or build a castle or something"


























"i think someone is here"






"oh, hi!"






"yeah, i did that"






"don't you think it is neat?"






"almost as cool on this side to!"

so apparently jessica righted the bowl sent the tinkle toy rolling away and filled his dish with food. she left for about 15 minutes and came back to this:











"ha ha! you didn't stop me!"

then she asked "what are you going to do when your hungry? how will you eat with the tinkle ball in your dish?"






"well, you see, i will just eat around it!"


----------



## christinelea1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I cannot believe this bunny!!! He makes me so very happy I LAUGHED A BELLY LAUGH WHILE LOOKING THROUGH TEARS AT THIS POST FROM KATT ON/OF MAMMIT-LEOPOLD BUNNY!!!! It is JUST behumbling, bedazzling an' the most wonderful! I am so happy now.


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2008)

Aww he is such a cutie- Im so glad youre keeping him! He reminds me a lot of Max 2.0 here- they seem to have the same big goofy lop personality.

Congrats to you both on this match made in heaven. Hes a lucky dude!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 12, 2008)

what a smart little bugger! and I knew you wouldn't be able to let that face go!


----------



## christinelea1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi wonderful bunny loving peoples!! Happy HOPPY UP AND COMING EASTER!!!!!


----------



## christinelea1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just got this from Jody at KindHeartRescue/RabbitRescuePeople(aYahoo Group)...Please read:

```
OMG - Here we go again - TONS of BUNS!      

Posted by:      "[url=http://webmail.wmis.net/src/compose.php?send_to=K911Rescue%40aol.com][email protected][/url]"      
[url=http://webmail.wmis.net/src/compose.php?send_to=K911Rescue%40aol.com][email protected][/url]      


k911rescuejody 



Sat Mar 22, 2008 12:42 pm        (PDT)    


I know...I ask for help...I ask again...and again.

But 2008 has been a terrible year for rabbits.

Many of you helped with the &quot;shed bunnies&quot;.

Now, there are three more groups of bunnies in NJ that need help:



A NJ rescuer has become overwhelmed, and now needs rescue.   Originally, 

there were over 60 rabbits in small cages, and no way to have time  out for play.  

Over the past couple weeks, some have found foster  homes.  Not sure of the 

exact number still needing foster homes, but it's  still a large number.  Many 

are already spayed/neutered, and all appear to  be in good health.  Some are 

&quot;cage possessive&quot; because of being stuck in  cages 24/7.  All sizes, ages,
and 

breeds.   The Animal Control  Officer involved in this rescue will transport 

rabbits here to be picked up, or  directly to foster homes.  



50 rabbits in Burlington County.  Were being raised in horrid  conditions as 

&quot;Easter Bunnies&quot;, but were confiscated by Animal Control.   They are now in 

VERY temporary housing in carriers and such in someone's  garage.  I can put you 

in touch with person helping these bunnies.  I  have pics of this...just 

horrible.



10+ bunnies loose in horse farm field.   Long story.  Bottom  line is there 

have been a few litters, born &quot;feral&quot; and running around a  field.  Afraid
of 

people.  I am in the process of helping the guy  trying to catch these bunnies. 

Will be looking for understanding foster  homes for these guys as they are 

caught.



Please understand, I can't squeeze anymore in here, as I am at  capacity...

But, I have access to things that may help someone be able to foster.   

Ex-pens, indoor cages, general supplies.  Can arrange transport to homes.  Can help 

with spays/neuters if you are local to my vet in Cream Ridge.

What we NEED:  donations of things I mentioned above: gently used  cages, 

CareFresh bedding, heavy crock bowls, donations toward  spays/neuters.

Donations can be made to my vet over the phone with a charge card  (Cream 

Ridge Pet Care Center - 609-758-7777 - just say it's for Kind Heart  Rescue); or 

by _www.paypal.com_ ([url=http://www.paypal.com/]http://www.paypal.com[/url])  (our ID is 

_[url=http://webmail.wmis.net/src/compose.php?send_to=KindHeartRescue%40aol.com][email protected][/url]_ (mailto:[url=http://webmail.wmis.net/src/compose.php?send_to=KindHeartRescue%40aol.com][email protected][/url]) ), or mailed  to: Kind
Heart Rescue, 3 

Hyacinth Court, Cream Ridge, NJ 08514

All donations are tax-deductible.  

Please, if you can help in any way, contact me, we'll find a way for you to  

help!

Permission to cross post.

Thanks,

Jody

_www.kindheartrescue.com_ ([url=http://www.kindheartrescue.com/]http://www.kindheartrescue.com[/url])
```


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 24, 2008)

for the feral bunnies in the field, i know of a rescue/sanctuary in whittaker, MI that has a large number of feral bunnies they got from nevada. this might be a good place to put the feral bunnies for the remainder of their days:

http://www.rabbitsanctuary.org/

this next link is about their feral bunny rescue:
http://www.rabbitsanctuary.org/rmkbl_reno.php


----------



## katt (Mar 29, 2008)

how bout an update????

i am sure that christine would love one!

first, yes, i am still adopting him. he name started as mammit, that we decided we like leopold, and well, it has finally changed once more for keeps to toulouse (sounds like two-loose), but i often call him sean connery as i wanted to call him that.

but toulouse it is! and it fits perfect with pantoufle as it is french!

anyway, he is good, goes in for his neuter april 2nd! and i am kinda nervous!

but anyway, enough chit-chat. . . how bout some photos!






"i want all my presents wrapped in this paper please!"






the ultimate dead bunny flop. . . the great thing about him is that he is a lazy bunny, i could slam the door and he would just keep right on sleeping


----------



## katt (Mar 29, 2008)

how bout an update????

i am sure that christine would love one!

first, yes, i am still adopting him. he name started as mammit, that we decided we like leopold, and well, it has finally changed once more for keeps to toulouse (sounds like two-loose), but i often call him sean connery as i wanted to call him that.

but toulouse it is! and it fits perfect with pantoufle as it is french!

anyway, he is good, goes in for his neuter april 2nd! and i am kinda nervous!

but anyway, enough chit-chat. . . how bout some photos!






"i want all my presents wrapped in this paper please!"






the ultimate dead bunny flop. . . the great thing about him is that he is a lazy bunny, i could slam the door and he would just keep right on sleeping


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2008)

Aww, he's so cute and I'm really glad you'll be keeping him! The pictures are adorable and his circus act is hilarious. He looks like a good bunny to hug, is he a cuddler? So sweet. And may we have a Pantoulfe and Winnie update too? I miss seeing them. How much does Pantoulfe weigh now?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2008)

He's adorable. You are very brave letting him walk around all those wires.

Susan


----------



## christinelea1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey there, I was wondering about that too(the wires on the floor)...we dont want any accidents with our SEXY BLONDE MAN!!!! 
He is so cute and that bunny flop is something else huh?
I too have to say I am worried about his neuter Katt. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help him through it with MUCH Metacam and syringeing Critical Care if and as nesessary. Do you REALLY trust your vet and he is a rabbit saavy vet....? I know I talked to you breifly about that before and you said he was....gosh I do TERRIBLE after surgeries here at the CritterCafe and am a basket case- even after so many that has not changed. I plan 48 hours of constant vigil with the bunnys after they are done....LuLu was just spayed and stayed with me on the couch for a full 24 hours after...she began eating on her own about that long after but I kept her gut mobility going with syringe feedings every couple hours....just a little but enough to help her feel better and including pain meds though she would have NOTHING to do with pain meds after 72 hours. Please keep me posted Katt. I know we are all very busy but on the 2nd I will be doing nothing but thinking of Mammit-ShaunConnery(thats a kewl name for our sexy blonde)Please keep me posted and all of us here)


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2008)

hey all! yes winnie and pantoufle update comming soon!

and yall, don't worry about the wires, i was sitting on the floor taking photos, and my roommate was sitting next to those wire the entire time to watch him. they are no longer there, it was a majorly "tempory" setup of my printer!

i know christine about the neuter! i am a big worry wort. i have the entire day off so i will be sitting by the phone! i do trust my vet, he is wonderfull with the buns, and i have never gotten anything but good advice and care from him!

anyway, i am off to update winnie and pantoufle's blog with some stories!


----------



## christinelea1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Katt-I am so glad that you already know I am a big worry wart....I didnt know you were one too. Thanks for that-you are such a sweety, I wish you were closer so we could work some magic in rescue as sometimes I feel like I could sure use a few like you...well I was hoping you could share the links for the buns blogs? Well I know I could find them somehow but I dont know how...I only work on the puter for the rescue and am not a computer savvy chick at all-I know you all thought I was though(HA!!!!JOKING)I can tell you this for REAL. If it is not furry or feathered only about 00.00000005% of my time and attention is apllied and I know that is disrespectful and awful and I dont mean to be certainly ...I was even late for church this morning running adoption papers for an adoption to take place and there was a doggy on the loose that I had to try and catch.... to no avail though. (I would have had to take him to church with me and THEN found the owner). Ok, cheers all...Please give Mammit, Shaun, the SEXY BLONDE DUDE a smootch for me Katt and take good care!


----------

